# 

## Mateusz90

Witam!
Jak w temacie poszukuję technologi budowy domu który będzie energooszczędny, wytrzymały, szybki w budowie. Jednak na rynku aż roji się od różnych możliwość. Mnie najbardziej zainteresowały technologie:
Ciężki szkielet drewniany niemiecki
Prefabrykowane domy z płyt keramzytowycj 
Szkielet drewniany kanadyjczy 
Albo metoda tradycyjna 
Macie jakieś inne propozycję, zalezy mi aby dom został postawiony dość szybko, macie jakieś doświadczenia z tymi technologiami albo możecie jakieś doświadczenia aby móc podzielić czymś nowym. Zależy mi również na cenie aby nie byla z kosmosu gdyż planuję domek 90mkw. Na swojej działce. Jeśli jest taka możliwość proszę o podanie wad i zalet technologii z którymi mieliście styczność.Osobiście najbardziej przemawia do mnie prefabrykat keramzytowy gdyż podobno jest on mało podatny na wilgoć czy grzyby i podobno jest też ciepły. Jest może ktoś kto wie wiecej na ten temat ?

----------


## Kaizen

m3system
izodom2000

----------


## olo911

Jak nie chcesz ceny z kosmosu to zapomnij o ciężkim szkielecie drewnianym...

----------


## adamesko

> Jak nie chcesz ceny z kosmosu to zapomnij o ciężkim szkielecie drewnianym...


Skąd takie przekonanie? Ja jestem w trakcie budowy takiego i cena jest raczej przystępna (ok. 2200 zł/m2) w stanie deweloperskim.

----------


## fotohobby

A jak wyglada sciana u Ciebie (el konstrukcyjne, wypełnienie i izolacja) ?

----------


## olo911

> Skąd takie przekonanie? Ja jestem w trakcie budowy takiego i cena jest raczej przystępna (ok. 2200 zł/m2) w stanie deweloperskim.


Może nie sprecyzowałem, jak chcesz z MHM, to ceny z kosmosu.

Ale w sumie, to napisz jakie masz te ściany.

----------


## panfotograf

> Ciężki szkielet drewniany niemiecki
> Prefabrykowane domy z płyt keramzytowycj 
> Szkielet drewniany kanadyjczy 
> Albo metoda tradycyjna


 Metoda tradycyjna ma to do siebie że wszyscy ją znają i nawet średnio zdolny murarz jest w stanie poprawnie wykonać robotę. Z technologiami nietypowymi (szkielet drewniany itp.) jest u nas problem.
1. Jest mało firm, które potrafią to robić i nie spieps.yć.
2. Materiały nie są wszechdostępne, lub podejrzanej jakości.
Tak słyszałem - sam zbudowałem dom ze sprawdzonych materiałów i technologii.

Czasami robienie tanio - drogo wychodzi. Na przykład najtańsze pokrycie dachowe - gont bitumiczny (czytaj papa) wychodzi najdrożej biorąc pod uwagę jego trwałość ocenianą na 10-15 lat.

----------


## surgi22

Tanio, szybko, dobrze  - to tylko w reklamie. W realu się nie da. 
1. Tanio i szybko - nie będzie dobrze.
2. Tanio i dobrze - nie będzie szybko.
3. Szybko i dobrze - nie będzie tanio.
Sorki za oczywistości. 
Ps. zbudowałem energooszczędny 310m2 ale nie było szybko ani bardzo tanio - ale jest dobrze.

----------


## adamesko

Taką specyfikację dostałem od producenta:

ŚCIANA ZEWNĘTRZNA GRUBOŚĆ ŚCIANY OK 34 CM U=0,14W/M2K

WARSTWY ŚCIANY OD ŚRODKA BUDYNKU 

Płyta gipsowa GKB 15 mm
Płyta konstrukcyjna MFP 15 mm
Folia paroizolacyjna
Wełna mineralna 150 mm
Konstrukcja drewno KVH 60x160 mm
Płyta drewnopochodna MFP 15 mm
Docieplenie styropianem 120 mm
System Sto/Caparol, siatka, klej

----------


## panfotograf

> Płyta gipsowa GKB 15 mm
> Płyta konstrukcyjna MFP 15 mm
> Folia paroizolacyjna
> Wełna mineralna 150 mm
> Konstrukcja drewno KVH 60x160 mm
> Płyta drewnopochodna MFP 15 mm


Mnie domy z dykty nie kręcą, choć pół ameryki tak buduje. A o ile drożej jest w technologii klasycznej (murowanej)?

----------


## adamesko

Jak zwał, tak zwał. Pół Ameryki i Skandynawia, ale tam buduje się najczęściej domy typu kanadyjskiego, a to jest nie do końca to samo, co ciężki (niemiecki) prefabrykat drewniany. Ten dom jest masywny i będzie miał normalną wylewkę betonową na stropie oraz dachówkę betonową na dachu, czego kanadyjczyk raczej nie wytrzyma.
Byłem w kilku takich domach i gdybym nie wiedział wcześniej, że są "z dykty" to bym się nie zorientował.

----------


## panfotograf

A o ile drożej jest w technologii klasycznej (murowanej)?
Dom z drewna ma swoje wady:
1. Słaba ogniotrwałość
2. Nieodporność na wilgoć
3. Mogą go zacząć konsumować robale
4. Akustyka
... dlatego trzeba się zastanowić czy warto ryzykować.

----------


## adamesko

Tak naprawdę żadem dom nie jest ognioodporny, bo większość pożarów wybucha na skutek wewnętrznych źródeł, a te są identyczne w każdym domu.
Wilgoć potrafi zniszczyć zarówno murowańca jak i drewniaka. Fakt, że drewniany jest bardziej wrażliwy, ale ma też lepsze właściwości samoregulacji klimatu. Przed robalami drewno jest zabezpieczone w sprawdzony sposób, ale oczywiście może się coś przydarzyć.
Każda z technologii ma swoje wady i zalety. Zdecydowana większość domów budowanych w Europie to murowańce, ale ja się zdecydowałem na drewniaka z racji energooszczędności i szybkości budowy, a także z braku czasu i chęci na doglądanie 10 różnych ekip i kontrolowanie każdej z nich, czy czegoś nie spartoliła, a tak mam 1 ekipę i do 1 ekipy będę miał uwagi/ reklamacje.
To jest mój pierwszy dom i mam nadzieję nie ostatni w życiu, dlatego jak pomieszkam to będę wiedział, czy to jest dobra technologia dla mnie i mojej rodziny, czy będę stawiał na murowańca.

----------


## panfotograf

> Tak naprawdę żadem dom nie jest ognioodporny, bo większość pożarów wybucha na skutek wewnętrznych źródeł, a te są identyczne w każdym domu


Nie. Zwarcie instalacji elektrycznej w murowanej ścianie nie powoduje pożaru. W drewnianym domu zostanie ci tylko komin (po pożarze)




> Wilgoć potrafi zniszczyć zarówno murowańca jak i drewniaka


Nie. Beton i pustak ceramiczny jest odporny na wilgoć (pod warunkiem że nie przemarznie)

Akustyka w domu drewnianym jest kiepska (wszystko słychać).
W domu drewnianym upał bywa nieznośny - murowane mają bezwładność cieplną (wietrzymy w nocy, w dzień zamykamy szczelnie)

----------


## Wlade

Ponieważ mieszkałem i mieszkam w domu " tradycyjnym" i szkieletowym po raz kolejny naprostuje pewne opinie:
- w dobrze zrobionym parterowym  domu  szkieletowym "akustyka" jest na pozimie nie gorszym niż w technologii murowanej ( w piętrowym  jest gorzej)
- to samo dotyczy "upału", w dzień zamkniete i zasłonięte okna nie nagrzewa się szybciej niż murowany- kwestia izolacji, za to wieczorem po otwarciu okna schładza się  zdecydowanie szybciej niż  murowany ( kwestia  malej  akumulacji)
- wilgoć no cóż widziałem grzyba w obu typach- więc raczej nie technologia, a  jakość  zrobienia.
- ogień w przypadku "małego" pożaru "szkielet "ucierpi  bardziej, w przypadku dużego nieszczęścia, sprzatamy popiół - odpada wyburzanie resztek ścian.
- długowieczność- dom murowany jest trwalszy, ale czy dla przeciętnego człowieka ma znaczenie co będzie za 50 - 70 lat ?
- tempo budowy- bez porównania, ale   nie dla wszystkim ma to znaczenie.
- można by jeszcze wymieniać wiele plusów i minusów obu technologii, ale po co.... każdy może  zwracać uwagę na inne  aspekty i  to co dla kogoś jest minusem dla mnie  jest wielkim plusem przesłaniającym wszystkie minusy.....

----------


## Frofo007

Moim zdaniem dom w technologii drewnianej, taki z fabryki ma jedną bardzo dużą zaletę - jest szybki w budowie i znacznie redukuje ilość stresów i zaangażowania inwestora w proces budowlany (w porównaniu do technologii "murowanej" i zlecaniu prac poszczególnym ekipom). 

Natomiast jak dla mnie największym atutem technologii tradycyjnej jest wytrzymałość i trwałość. Nikt mnie nie przekona, że belka drewniana będzie trwalsza od żelbetonowej. Jasne, że przeciętnego człowieka nie obchodzi to co będzie za 50-70 lat, ale mnie to obchodzi bo moje wnuki będą mogły w takim domu mieszkać lub go sprzedać za rozsądne pieniądze - nie będą musieli zaczynać od zera w kwestii mieszkaniowej jak ja  :wink:  Aby nie być gołosłownym np. moi dziadkowie po 40 latach mieszkania w domu murowanym sprzedali go, kupili sobie i córce mieszkanie i jeszcze zostało na samochód i pomniejsze rzeczy.

Mnie osobiście przekonuje również mniejsze ryzyko wystąpienia pożaru. Raczej nie ma szans aby jakieś zwarcie w puszce elektrycznej mogło wzniecić pożar, natomiast przy technologii drewnianej takie szanse są już prawdopodobne. Nie inaczej ma się kwestia różnych szkodników - o ile nie słyszałem o robalach i zwierzętach, które lubią jeść/mieszkać w silikatach czy tam ceramice to już drewno to materiał lubiany przez wiele stworzonek.

----------


## fotohobby

Na mojej ulicy malem przypadek, ze gosc w rogu garazu zostawil wiaderko z popiolem z kominka i pojechal na zakupy. Nie wiem, czy sie przewrocilo, czy bylo tsk rozgrzane, ale zapalily sie zlozone kartony, ktore staly oparte o sciane. Od nich sztyle łopat, grabii, jskies drewniane skrzynki. Na szczescie oprocz tych matetialow nic innego nie rozpdzestrzenialo ognia, wiec ten przygasł.
Na scianie i syficie od temperatury popękał tynk, wypaczylo dwa panele bramy garazowej, sle pozar sie nie rozprzestrzenił.
Gdybt to byl szkielet w ogniu stalaby jux sciana i strop.

Oczywiscie duzy pożar, kiedy pali sie wyposazenie domu, a plomienie dochodzą do wieźby zniszczy obydwa domy, ale w murowanym jest szansa, ze ogień sie nie rozprzestrzeni tak szybko.

----------


## panfotograf

W moim projekcie nad kotłownią i garażem był drewniany strop. Podczas budowania zmieniliśmy w kotłowni na betonowy, właśnie ze względu na bezpieczeństwo (ewentualny pożar w kotłowni).

----------


## agamemnon91

Jeśli budowa domu szkieletowego ma byc krótsza to o ile?

----------


## Wlade

> Jeśli budowa domu szkieletowego ma byc krótsza to o ile?


To jeż kwestia  wyboru  technologi. Mój  prefabrykowany np od wytyczenia płyty przez geodetę do  oddania w stanie deweloperskim  60 dni.

Co do wartości i sprzedaży domów 50-70 letnich. To chyba  kwestia  lokalizacji. Te przypadki, które ja znam ( w technologi murowanej) cena takiego domu  lata 50-60-te niewiele przekraczała cenę działki. 

Oczywiście nie zmienia to faktu, że murowany jest trwalszy. 
Każdy dom, każda technologia ma swoje plusy i minusy. Najważniejsze, aby być ich świadomym przed dokonaniem wyboru   :wink:

----------


## panfotograf

> Co do wartości i sprzedaży domów 50-70 letnich. To chyba  kwestia  lokalizacji. Te przypadki, które ja znam ( w technologi murowanej) cena takiego domu  lata 50-60-te niewiele przekraczała cenę działki.


A ja sprzedałem dom murowany z lat 70-tych prawie za 400 tys. Wartość działki na której stał była wyceniona na 50 tys. (dom w mieście  90 tys mieszkańców).

----------


## Frofo007

> A ja sprzedałem dom murowany z lat 70-tych prawie za 400 tys. Wartość działki na której stał była wyceniona na 50 tys. (dom w mieście  90 tys mieszkańców).


U nas w Szczecinie nawet domy z lat 30-stych ubiegłego wieku są sprzedawane sporo powyżej wartości ziemi, na której stoją. Z uwagi na powyższe jeśli ktoś buduje dom, w którym planuje mieszkać dożywotnio oraz myśli o przyszłości własnej, swoich dzieci i wnuków to bardziej rozsądna wydaje się technologia budowy o dużej trwałości.

Rozmawiałem też ostatnio z osobą mieszkającą około 300 metrów po linii prostej od mojej budowy. Ma dom drewniany łącznie z elewacją i narzeka na gryzonie, które wkradają się do środka szukając pewnie schronienia i jedzenia. Obok stoi dom murowany i takich problemów nie mają. Także jeśli ktoś ma działkę w "szczerym polu" to jest to kolejny argument za technologią tradycyjną.

----------


## Wlade

> U nas w Szczecinie nawet domy z lat 30-stych ubiegłego wieku są sprzedawane sporo powyżej wartości ziemi, na której stoją. Z uwagi na powyższe jeśli ktoś buduje dom, w którym planuje mieszkać dożywotnio oraz myśli o przyszłości własnej, swoich dzieci i wnuków to bardziej rozsądna wydaje się technologia budowy o dużej trwałości.
> 
> Rozmawiałem też ostatnio z osobą mieszkającą około 300 metrów po linii prostej od mojej budowy. Ma dom drewniany łącznie z elewacją i narzeka na gryzonie, które wkradają się do środka szukając pewnie schronienia i jedzenia. Obok stoi dom murowany i takich problemów nie mają. Także jeśli ktoś ma działkę w "szczerym polu" to jest to kolejny argument za technologią tradycyjną.


Tak jak pisałem zależy sporo od lokalizacji i stanu domu. Ja opieram się na znanych mi przykładach z Poznania i okolicznych wiosek. Faktem jest że domy te ( o których ja wiem) były zaniedbane i nie przeprowadzono w nich generalnego remontu od wybudowania.
Nie wiem, czy moje dzieci, wnuki będą chciały mieszkać tam gdzie ja, na pewno takie 50-70 letnie domy nadają się do  gruntownego remontu/modernizacji bez względu na to w jakiej technologii stoją.
Tak piszemy o mniejszej trwałości domu szkieletowego, po głębszym zastanowieniu - jakie to będzie miało objawy?: płyta fundamentowa tak samo zestarzeje się  pod domem murowanym, styropian i tynki + więżba dachowa również, więc co -konstrukcja szkieletowa, która jest zamknięta wewnątrz ścian ? Może i tak, chociaż widziałem ostatnio fragment konstrukcji  ponad 100 letniej ( z wewnętrznej ściany drewnianego kościoła- była nienaruszona.. Wielokrotnie rozbierałem tez stare meble drewniane- efekt wizualny ten sam.
Co do gryzoni, mhy elewacja drewniana, bądź jej fragmenty  znajdują się również w wielu domach w technologii murowanej. Oczywiście  jeżeli cala elewacja w domu szkieletowym jest drewniana ( co obecnie jest rzadkością, bo dominuje na zewnątrz styropian/wata/ tynk) to może być problem, ale są to przypadki incydentalne tak samo jak to, że na poddaszach każdego typu domów można spotkać np kuny.
Nie bronie tu domów szkieletowych- bo tak jak pisałem mają swoje wady ( chociażby trudniej  go zbyć), ale nie popadajmy w skrajność i nie przypisujmy tym domom wszystkiego co najgorsze,  Życzę  trafnych wyborów

----------


## Frofo007

Jako dziecko bawiłem się na pozostałościach Niemieckiej fabryki z okresu II wojny światowej. Jest tam budynek, który stracił strop, dach, zostało wysadzone kilka słupów konstrukcyjnych i wygląda to tak jakby miało się zaraz zawalić. Minęło 20 lat a tam się nic nie zmieniło. Pomimo, że te budynki nie są ogrzewane, zarastają mchem, deszcz pada na elementy konstrukcji nośnej od kilkudziesięciu lat to pewnie przeżyją mnie i moje prawnuki. Nie jestem ekspertem, ale z uwagi na powyższe wydaje mi się, że elementy żelbetonowe mają dużo większą żywotność od drewnianych.

Moje zdanie jest takie, że jeśli zależy nam na szybkiej budowie to najlepszy będzie dom szkieletowy, natomiast cała reszta zalet tych istotniejszych przemawia z murowanym. Ja osobiście rozważyłbym szkieleta gdyby był tańszy o 20%, natomiast przy podobnych cenach wybór dla mnie był jeden.

----------


## adamesko

Dokładnie jak mówi Wlade. Każda z tych technologii ma swoje wady i zalety. 
My z żoną wyszliśmy z założenia, że dom ma być szybki w budowie, pochłaniający mało czasu w trakcie inwestycji. Mielibyśmy pewnie możliwość zamieszkania w tradycyjnym murowanym domu z lat 70-80 po dziadkach, ale nie chcieliśmy pakować się w kapitalny remont starej konstrukcji, wyburzania połowy domu, aby zrobić go "pod siebie", bo to wiązałoby się z podobnymi kosztami jak postawienie nowego, a może nawet wyższymi.
Nasze dzieci to inne pokolenie i już raczej nie będą chciały mieszkać po nas w domu. Najwyżej sprzedadzą działkę z domem, którego koszt wyburzenia będzie dużo niższy niż wyburzenia murowańca albo wyburzą i postawią taki jaki chcą. Poza tym to już jest sprawa światopoglądu. Wolę dać dzieciom wędkę niż rybę  :smile:

----------


## panfotograf

Dom murowany, dziś postawiony będzie stał  spokojnie 100 lat. Nikt nie będzie musiał go wyburzać. Nawet jeśli po 30-50 latach ktoś będzie chciał wymienić przestarzałą instalację, zrobić remont generalny, to solidny dom murowany ma swoją wartość.
Gdyby moi rodzice 40 lat temu postawili nietrwały dom z dykty, to ja bym dzisiaj domu nie miał. Albo bym pracował jak wół, spłacając dożywotni kredyt. A tak to sprzedałem 40 letni dom i niewiele dokładając zbudowałem nowy, taki jaki chciałem i tam gdzie chciałem. 
Solidne inwestycje to także lokata kapitału dla następnych pokoleń.

----------


## Elfir

Z drugiej strony zmieniają się potrzeby funkcjonalne. Przecież kostka z lat 80-90 tych już na poziomie rozplanowania przestrzeni jest przestarzała: małe pokoje, ciasne łazienki i kuchnie, wysoki parter (brak powiązania domu z ogrodem).

Mam znajomych, którzy wybudowali sobie w latach 90 wielki dom (jak na ówczesne warunki).  W sumie są tam chyba z 4-5 kondygnacje: piwnica, kuchnia gospodarcza i garaż (2,2m), półpiętro z kuchnią "codzienną" i toaletą, wysoki parter z salonem (blokowa wysokość 2,4 m), półpiętro z toaletą i gabinetem i piętro z sypialniami.

Zrobienie z tego dziś sensownego układu, to wyprucie wszystkich stropów i wybudowanie kondygnacji od nowa. Wybicie nowych okien.
Nie wiem czy nie taniej byłoby zburzyć do zera?

Paradoksalnie dom przedwojenny może być  wygodniejszy i łatwiejszy do remontu.

----------


## adamesko

> Dom murowany, dziś postawiony będzie stał  spokojnie 100 lat. Nikt nie będzie musiał go wyburzać. Nawet jeśli po 30-50 latach ktoś będzie chciał wymienić przestarzałą instalację, zrobić remont generalny, to solidny dom murowany ma swoją wartość.
> Gdyby moi rodzice 40 lat temu postawili nietrwały dom z dykty, to ja bym dzisiaj domu nie miał. Albo bym pracował jak wół, spłacając dożywotni kredyt. A tak to sprzedałem 40 letni dom i niewiele dokładając zbudowałem nowy, taki jaki chciałem i tam gdzie chciałem. 
> Solidne inwestycje to także lokata kapitału dla następnych pokoleń.


Dzisiaj inwestycją dla następnych pokoleń jest posiadanie gruntu, a nie przestarzałego domu, który może obniżać wartość działki. Oczywiście zawsze znajdzie się amator chętny do generalnego remontu, ale wydaje mi się, że ludzie są coraz wygodniejsi i będą coraz częściej szukać dobrej działki, którą zagospodarują według własnych upodobań od początku do końca, szybko i bez dużego zachodu.

----------


## panfotograf

> Dzisiaj inwestycją dla następnych pokoleń jest posiadanie gruntu, a nie przestarzałego domu, który może obniżać wartość działki. Oczywiście zawsze znajdzie się amator chętny do generalnego remontu, ale wydaje mi się, że ludzie są coraz wygodniejsi i będą coraz częściej szukać dobrej działki, którą zagospodarują według własnych upodobań od początku do końca, szybko i bez dużego zachodu.


Te przestarzałe kamienice warte dziesiątki milionów w dużych miastach też obniżają wartość gruntu  :big grin:  ?
Ludzie są coraz wygodniejsi i szukają gotowego domu. Uważasz że domy dzisiaj budowane za 30 lat będą przestarzałe? Jak zrobisz ogrzewanie podłogowe i WM to i za 50 lat dom będzie do użytku. Będzie można wymienić kocioł (lub inny system ogrzewania) czy centralę WM, ale cały dom będzie nadal działał. Skoro funkcjonują domy z lat 60-70 XX wieku i nie trzeba w nich wymieniać wszystkich instalacji (a wiemy jakie wtedy były technologie i jakość materiałów) to i nowoczesny dom za 50 lat będzie miał dużą wartość - znacznie powyżej działki na której stoi.
No chyba że zbudujesz dom z dykty, to wtedy remont robi się spychem :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Dzisiaj inwestycją dla następnych pokoleń jest posiadanie gruntu, a nie przestarzałego domu, który może obniżać wartość działki. Oczywiście zawsze znajdzie się amator chętny do generalnego remontu, ale wydaje mi się, że ludzie są coraz wygodniejsi i będą coraz częściej szukać dobrej działki, którą zagospodarują według własnych upodobań od początku do końca, szybko i bez dużego zachodu.


Z perspektywy czasu,patrząc na forum i otoczenie i widząc jak ludzie mogą być ciągle aż tak bezmyślni pakując węgiel czy ogólnie paliwo stałe do nowych domów smiem twierdzić,że mój dom budowany 6 lat temu będzie i za 30 lat domem "nowoczesnym"  :wink:

----------


## Dom z Bieszczad

Obecnie jest wiele technologii na rynku.
Jeżeli ktoś jest zainteresowany domem który będzie ,,oddychał" polecam domy szkieletowe oraz domy z bali  :wink:

----------


## brencik

> Obecnie jest wiele technologii na rynku.
> Jeżeli ktoś jest zainteresowany domem który będzie ,,oddychał" polecam domy szkieletowe oraz domy z bali


W jaki sposób miałby ten dom oddychać?

----------


## panfotograf

> Obecnie jest wiele technologii na rynku.
> Jeżeli ktoś jest zainteresowany domem który będzie ,,oddychał" polecam domy szkieletowe oraz domy z bali


Od wentylacji jest wentylacja a nie ściany.

----------


## brencik

Ale on mówi o oddychaniu a nie wentylacji  :ohmy: 
Może jakiś płuca trzeba dorobić do tego budynku?

----------


## panfotograf

Jak nie wie o czym mówi, to po co pisze bzdury?

----------


## brencik

No właśnie... dlatego

----------


## nankatsu

Prawda taka, że jak jest słaba wentylacja to żadne "oddychające" materiały nie odprowadzą nadmiaru pary wodnej. To chwyt marketingowy. Ale ja mieszkałem kilka lat w domu z silikatu, a teraz w nowym z porothermu i widzę jakąś tam różnicę na higrometrze - na korzyść ceramiki. Mam praktycznie przez cały rok te 50-55% wilgotności powietrza. W silikacie wahania były dużo większe - w zależności od tego ile było osób w pomieszczeniu, czy było włączone ogrzewanie, itp. itd. To oczywiście wszystko trudno do siebie porównać, ale jestem w stanie uwierzyć, że akurat dla zachowania optymalnego poziomu wilgotności powietrza to "oddychanie" ścian coś tam dobrego robi...  :Smile:

----------


## panfotograf

> W silikacie wahania były dużo większe - w zależności od tego ile było osób w pomieszczeniu, czy było włączone ogrzewanie,


Tak się dzieje przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej, której działanie jest niestabilne i praktycznie niekontrolowalne. Przy wentylacji mechanicznej masz ciągły obieg powietrza w precyzyjnie określonych ilościach, miejscach, kierunkach i czasie (jeśli masz WM z programatorem).
Żadna ściana nie wchłonie ci wilgoci z łazienki po 30 min kąpieli  :no: .

----------


## adamesko

> Te przestarzałe kamienice warte dziesiątki milionów w dużych miastach też obniżają wartość gruntu  ?
> Ludzie są coraz wygodniejsi i szukają gotowego domu. Uważasz że domy dzisiaj budowane za 30 lat będą przestarzałe? Jak zrobisz ogrzewanie podłogowe i WM to i za 50 lat dom będzie do użytku. Będzie można wymienić kocioł (lub inny system ogrzewania) czy centralę WM, ale cały dom będzie nadal działał. Skoro funkcjonują domy z lat 60-70 XX wieku i nie trzeba w nich wymieniać wszystkich instalacji (a wiemy jakie wtedy były technologie i jakość materiałów) to i nowoczesny dom za 50 lat będzie miał dużą wartość - znacznie powyżej działki na której stoi.
> No chyba że zbudujesz dom z dykty, to wtedy remont robi się spychem


Te przestarzałe kamienice w dużych miastach, jakbyś chciał zauważyć, taki malutki szczegół, znajdują się w centrach tych miast, gdzie największą wartością jest grunt na którym stoją i tylko niekiedy wartość architektoniczna, zabytkowa budynku.  Inwestor najchętniej wyburzyłby to i postawił coś nowoczesnego, gdyby pozwolił mu na to konserwator zabytków. Nierzadko doprowadza się takie kamienice do ruiny, aby uzyskać taką zgodę...Czy zastanawiałeś się kiedyś skąd bierze się cena 1 m2 mieszkania w bloku? 
Także nie mów mi kolego, że Twój dom na wsi albo w podmiejskiej strefie będzie wiele wart za 30 lat, chyba że wiele sentymentu dla dzieci.

Może ja mam inne, jakieś dziwne widzenie świata, ale decydując się na dom idealną byłaby sytuacja żeby zaplanować w nim wszystko od początku do końca, aby był spełnieniem jakichś marzeń, a kupując gotowy dom- muszę iść na kompromis między tym co jest, a co bym chciał.

----------


## Bertha

Pojemnosć cieplna ścian murowanego budynku jest duża, dużo większa niż każdego drewnianego lub pochodnego drewna.

----------


## mariober

Po co  grzać  ściany w  nowoczesnych  domach , gdzie sterujemy bardzo czułymi na zmiany temperatury urządzeniami   ???

----------


## Bertha

Pojęcie  -->  stabilizujące działanie murów (ścian).   
Pytanie:   Grzejesz budynek bez nagrzewnia ścian?????????????

----------


## Kaizen

> Po co  grzać  ściany


Czy to jest odpowiedź na Twoje pytanie?


Do tego pojemność cieplna budynku oszczędza energię. Gdy nie masz małą (lekka konstrukcja, ogrzewanie grzejnikami) to masz sporo sytuacji, gdy dla stabilnej temperatury musisz na zmianę chłodzić i grzać. 

Ja mam inne - jak chciałbyś uniknąć grzania ścian? Izolacja od wewnątrz?

----------


## mariober

dobrze wiesz że ten wykres nic nie pokazuje -  w domu szkieletowym masz  gips na ścianach  on też ma 30 "c  więc  można powiedzieć że  ściana  tyle ma ?   brakuje parametru grubości ściany  ogólne pojęcie  mało miarodajne , znajdź porównania  ścian drewnianych i  betonowych  wtedy mi odpowiesz  przekonywająco . Brakuje  badań  ile energii marnowanej jest  na ogrzanie ścian murowanych a ile z tego ściana oddaje   oszczędzając  energię .  Akumulacyjność cieplna   jest dobra gdy nie mamy kontroli nad ogrzewaniem  , czasami przegrzewamy pomieszczenie  a czasami zapomnimy dołożyć do pieca - to nam stabilizuje temp. , ale gdy całą dobę  komputer panuje nad wszystkim  to nie tak istotne . Temat wiele razy wałkowany   i każde rozwiązanie ma swoje zalety i wady .

----------


## panfotograf

> nie mów mi kolego, że Twój dom na wsi albo w podmiejskiej strefie będzie wiele wart za 30 lat...


A ty uparty jak dziecko. Przecież już ci napisałem że sprzedałem 10 lat temu dom murowany z lat 70-tych prawie za 400 tys. Wartość  działki na której stał była wyceniona na 50 tys. (dom w mieście  90 tys  mieszkańców - nie w centrum). 

Myślisz że wszyscy chcą mieszkać w zatłoczonym,śmierdzącym i hałaśliwym centrum wielkiego molocha?

----------


## Arturo72

> A ty uparty jak dziecko. Przecież już ci napisałem że sprzedałem 10 lat temu dom murowany z lat 70-tych prawie za 400 tys. Wartość  działki na której stał była wyceniona na 50 tys. (dom w mieście  90 tys  mieszkańców - nie w centrum). 
> 
> Myślisz że wszyscy chcą mieszkać w zatłoczonym,śmierdzącym i hałaśliwym centrum wielkiego molocha?


Dokładnie tak,u nas na wsi domy z lat 80-tych z działką ok.1000m2 chodzą po 300-500tys.zl
m2 działki to 150-200zl.

----------


## adamesko

> A ty uparty jak dziecko. Przecież już ci napisałem że sprzedałem 10 lat temu dom murowany z lat 70-tych prawie za 400 tys. Wartość  działki na której stał była wyceniona na 50 tys. (dom w mieście  90 tys  mieszkańców - nie w centrum). 
> 
> Myślisz że wszyscy chcą mieszkać w zatłoczonym,śmierdzącym i hałaśliwym centrum wielkiego molocha?


Nie trzeba chcieć mieszkać w takim miejscu, ale nie ulega wątpliwości, że jest to prestiżowa lokalizacja, na którą stać nielicznych, ale ci nieliczni mają domy też w innych miejscach, więc mogą sobie wybierać, gdzie i jak żyć.
Mi bardziej chodzi o to, że inwestycja w grunt jest dużo lepsza od inwestycji w nieruchomość, która się amortyzuje z czasem, a grunt jest zdecydowanie mniej podatny na utratę wartości, więc gdybym miał wolne środki to wolałbym zainwestować w ziemię,  którą moje dzieci będą miały możliwość w dowolny sposób zagospodarować niż zostawiać im po sobie dom, który może okazać się nie do utrzymania. Każdy natomiast robi jak uważa, ja tylko przedstawiam swój pogląd, że konstrukcje lekkie mają w kilku aspektach przewagę nad murowanymi i w zależności od priorytetów ludzie wybierają różne opcje. Ja wybrałem masywny dom drewniany (drewnopochodny).

----------


## adamesko

> Dokładnie tak,u nas na wsi domy z lat 80-tych z działką ok.1000m2 chodzą po 300-500tys.zl
> m2 działki to 150-200zl.


Czyli połowa wartości transakcyjnej to koszt działki, ale ta działka będzie drożała z czasem i przy sprzyjających warunkach za 10-15 lat podwoi swoją wartość, a dom będzie wart coraz mniej. Znam ludzi, którzy kupują takie domy w pewnych lokalizacjach, bo mają informacje lub intuicję, że to się bardzo opłaci. Dom jest tylko dodatkiem do tej inwestycji, który tymczasowo się zagospodarowuje, aby zmaksymalizować rentowność inwestycji.
Znam też takich ludzi, którzy od urodzenia żyli skromnie, ale okoliczności sprawiły,że mogli sprzedać ziemię (liczoną w hektarach), którą mieli np. po dziadkach po cenach dla dewelopera i z dnia na dzień stali się bogaczami. Tacy typowi nuworysze, którym palma do głowy odbiła, bo powąchali dużych pieniędzy. Posprzedawali swoje gospodarstwa i żyją w centrum Warszawy, a ślad po ich domach już dawno zaginął, bo były przeszkodą dla dewelopera.

----------


## andri23

Witam wszystkich.
Jestem nowy na forum i proszę o wyrozumiałość. 
Sam zamierzam wybudować swój dom, ale co do techniki budowy jestem zielony wiec spróbuję podejść inaczej do tematu.
Od 11 lat Mieszkam na Islandii, gdzie większość domów buduje się metodą lanego betonu. Technologie szkieletową stosuje się tylko do budowy domków letniskowych do 100 m2. Panujące tu warunki pogodowe jak i często trzęsienia 
Powodują , że beton jest podstawowym materiałem. Domy do stanu surowego zamkniętego powstają do 3 miesięcy i przeważnie posiadają dach płaski lub dwu spadowy. Sam mieszkałem w takim domu i muszę przyznać, iż ich wytrzymałość jest nie do opisania. Porywa wiatru do 240 km/h nie robią żadnego problemu a i przez 11 lat nie słyszałem aby ktoś stracił dach. Deszcz i niskie temperatury tez nie wpływają na dom. 
Jeżeli chodzi o samą technologie to ściany są zbrojne i przygotowywane pod instalacje a następnie zalewane betonem. Firmy wykorzystują szalunki metalowe.  Na zewnątrz
 ściany idzie wełna mineralna i panele metalowe lub tynk. 
A teraz moje zasadnicze pytanie:
Co sądzicie o takiej technologi bo chciałbym w niej wybudować dom w Polsce i czy może ktoś zna firmę która była by w stanie taki projekt zrealizować. ?
Jeżeli ktoś chciał by wiedzie więcej jak na Islandii taka budowa wygląda to proszę pytać, w miarę możliwości postaram się odpowiedzieć. 
Pozdrawiam Andrzej

----------


## Kaizen

Zrobienie cienkich ścian z żelbetu dzięki czemu przy typowych 45cm grubości muru można dać więcej izolacji to fajne rozwiązanie energetycznie, akustycznie i wytrzymałościowo. Tylko pewnie cena zabije (nie tyle sam materiał, co koszt wynajmu szalunków).
Ekipę pewnie znajdziesz, bo takie ściany się robi - tyle, że nie dla całego budynku a częściowo i raczej dla wyższych albo o dziwnych bryłach gdzie np. trzeba usztywnić konstrukcję dla wysunięcia kawałka piętra poza obrys parteru.

Poczytaj o szalunkach traconych np. Izodom2000.

----------


## andri23

> Poczytaj o szalunkach traconych np. Izodom2000.


Dziękuję za odpowiedź.  
Czytałem o technologi szalunków traconych. Dom wykonany tym sposobem według wielu jest za bardzo szczelny i mi bardziej chodziło aby w środku zostawić beton jako element dekoracji a i jako izolacje wolał bym wełnę mineralną. Masz rację co do ceny wynajęcia szalunków, ale wydaje mi się ze można ją zniwelować bo w systemie o którym pisze zaoszczędzi się na innych kosztach np. Rurki pod elektryk juz są zalane w betonie itp. Szukam firmy która już podobne projekty realizowała a najlepiej ze swoimi szalunkami.

----------


## humidorek

Ja też zdecydowałem się na ciężki szkielet drewniany (w odróżnieniu od szkieletu lekkiego jest na pożar odporny bardziej, niż dom murowany). Mam go zbudować na płycie fundamentowej (obecnie wymieniam pod nią grunt). Ale w ostatnich dniach zobaczyłem budowę budynku w konstrukcji słupowej i to mi się spodobało - gotowe stoposłupy stawiamy na gruncie, na słupach wylewamy strop, przedłużamy słupy, kładziemy dach i mamy stan surowy. 

Parter u mnie to będzie lokal usługowy, więc prawie dookoła witryny, a nie klasyczne ścianki z oknami, takie witryny są lekkie, więc tak jak i ścianki wewnętrzne (nienośne szkieletowe) można je postawić na wylewce (a wylewka na styropianie). Wstępne wnioski mam takie, że te słupy i wylewka powinny być znacznie tańsze, niż płyta (czekam na oferty), a ściany wewnętrzne też znacznie tańsze, niż ściany prefabrykowane w szkielecie niemieckim. Ale koszty prawdę powiedzą...

----------


## jajmar

"więc prawie dookoła witryny, a nie klasyczne ścianki z oknami, takie witryny są lekkie, więc tak jak i ścianki wewnętrzne (nienośne szkieletowe) można je postawić na wylewce (a wylewka na styropianie)." 

BZDURA, zarówno witryna jak i fasada musi być zamocowana do konstrukcji budynku czyli ławy, stropu itd. Żadnego z tych elementów nie mocuje się do pływającej podłogi.

----------


## humidorek

Dzięki za kubełek zimnej wody, zagalopowałem się  :Smile:  

http://www.pekabex.pl/images/com_dro...03p6050024.jpg

Takie stoposłupy dają chyba wystarczające podparcie dla witryny, wystarczy tylko ułożyć na nich bloczki do poziom jej montażu. Temat do omówienia z konstruktorem, ale najpierw muszę poznać ceny tych stoposłupów.

Natomiast te przemyślenia skłoniły mnie od decyzji o zmianie konstrukcji na murowaną, na ławach. Stan surowy zamknięty wychodzi 2x taniej niż dotychczasowy prefabrykat na płycie. Chyba jeszcze wiele czasu musi upłynąć, by były opłacalne inne konstrukcje...

----------


## poised

A co powiecie o technologii budowy domu z keramzytu, prefabrykowanego lub z "pustaków keramzytowych"?

----------


## humidorek

Miałem taki pomysł niedawno, ale jest bardzo mały wybór materiałów, są one bardzo mało wytrzymałe (choć na parter i poddasze wystarczy) i słabo znoszą ocieplenie styropianem, wskazana wełna.

----------


## Adams3plus

Hej, wrzucam część moich doświadczeń:
Może zacznę od tego, że postawiliśmy dom w 2014r szkielet drewniany prefabrykowany. I następnym razem też wybrałbym tą technologię i kolejnym razem również bym tak zrobił, wszystko bym tak budował  :wink:  Dla mnie to genialne budownictwo. 95% mitów jestem wstanie obalić. Budowa jest czysta, dokładność wymiarów wg projektu na milimetry (od lasera) bez porównania do murowańców, bardzo szybka, przyjemna. Wielkim atutem jest to że nie ma się do czynienia z przypadkowymi ekipami budowlanymi np. u mnie był zespół pracujący od 15 lat. Nie trzeba się użerać, wiedzą co mają robić. Szybciej i taniej robi się instalacje. Jedyne brudne etapy to fundament, wełna i gipsowanie. Jak zawsze trzeba przypilnować najważniejszych elementów - dachu, fundamentu no i projektu. Budowę zaczęliśmy w sierpniu od płyty fundamentowej. Pod koniec grudnia połowa domu była już do zamieszkania. Na wiosnę wykonawcy został tylko kolor na elewacji. Zakresem wykonawcy było postawienie i kompletne zewn. wykończenie. Dla nas instalacje, wełna i G-K. Mamy indywidualny proj (i nie żałujemy tego). Na koniec poszukiwań wyk. i tak byliśmy zmuszeniu do kompromisu i wyboru firmy która miała wolny termin i zgodziła się podpisać umowe wstępną i z tych powodów może się nie udać najlepszy wybór. Naszego oceniam dobrze, choć nie idealnie. Moim kluczem wyboru wykonawcy były firmy skupione w jedynym w Polsce Stowarzyszeniu Dom Drewniany (Wojciech Nitka). Warto się przyjrzeć stronie domydrewniane.org  Ale spotkałem jeszcze przynajmniej dwie godne polecenia firmy które nie są w tym Stowarzyszeniu. A kolega właśnie skończył budować z firmą z Goczałkowic (mają własny katalog projektów) i było wszystko w porządku tylko pod koniec przy wykańczaniu ścian musiał wymieniać dwukrotnie podwykonawców (myślę że to wynikło z obecnego kryzysu na rynku pracy). Znam też chyba najdroższą firmę w Polsce z Siemianowic Śl, Według mnie dużo zależy od tego jakie ma się oczekiwania i możliwości finansowe. Absolutnie nie żałujemy wyboru tej technologii. Mocno zadowoleni jesteśmy z decyzji o zrobieniu grzejnej płyty fundamentowej (pasywnej) - genialne, podłogówka jest już w fundamencie, tak wykończonym, że można bez niczego kłaść np. panele. Przy okazji - jednym z minusów technologii szkieletowej jest szybkie wyziębianie zimą. Taka płyta akumulacyjna to niweluje! To bardzo istotne odkrycie. Tworzy z budynkiem drewnianym istną synergię. Zrobiła nam to w niesamowitym tempie i rozsądnej kasie firma Pana Pawła z Żywca. W Oświęcimiu też jest dobra firma od fundamentów płytowych. Ktoś powie, ale ile czasu i energii potrzeba żeby to rozgrzać - jak pierwszy raz to odpalaliśmy w grudniu to po 6 godzinach było już czuć ciepłą posadzkę. Oczywiście nie jest to dobre rozwiązanie w domku letniskowym. Ale murowany domek letniskowy zagrzać, a dom drewniany z grzejnikami - też bez porównania szybciej.
Dlaczego domy drewniane są energooszczędne, ponieważ nie ogrzewa się murów tylko kubaturę wewn, a przy takiej szczelności i izolacyjności budynku odczuwalnym dodatkiem energetycznym są też osoby wewnątrz (i nie ma potrzeby przesadzać z mocą kotła). W murowanym ciągle trzeba podgrzewać zarówno wnętrze jak i mury. Wełny w szkielecie nie grzeję. Ja po prostu później zaczynam sezon grzewczy niż sąsiedzi w tradycyjnych domach. W upalne lato szybciej wieczorem wywietrzę środek bo mury nie są tak nagrzane.

A ostatecznie wybór technologii jest bardzo indywidualną sprawą, ważne żeby działać według własnych przekonań - do rozpatrzenia są wszystkie za i przeciw.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie wszystkich.

Adam ze Śląska

----------


## Arturo72

> Hej, wrzucam część moich doświadczeń:
> Może zacznę od tego, że postawiliśmy dom w 2014r szkielet drewniany prefabrykowany. I następnym razem też wybrałbym tą technologię i kolejnym razem również bym tak zrobił, wszystko bym tak budował  Dla mnie to genialne budownictwo. 95% mitów jestem wstanie obalić. Budowa jest czysta, dokładność wymiarów wg projektu na milimetry (od lasera) bez porównania do murowańców, bardzo szybka, przyjemna. Wielkim atutem jest to że nie ma się do czynienia z przypadkowymi ekipami budowlanymi np. u mnie był zespół pracujący od 15 lat. Nie trzeba się użerać, wiedzą co mają robić. Szybciej i taniej robi się instalacje. Jedyne brudne etapy to fundament, wełna i gipsowanie. Jak zawsze trzeba przypilnować najważniejszych elementów - dachu, fundamentu no i projektu. Budowę zaczęliśmy w sierpniu od płyty fundamentowej. Pod koniec grudnia połowa domu była już do zamieszkania. Na wiosnę wykonawcy został tylko kolor na elewacji. Zakresem wykonawcy było postawienie i kompletne zewn. wykończenie. Dla nas instalacje, wełna i G-K. Mamy indywidualny proj (i nie żałujemy tego). Na koniec poszukiwań wyk. i tak byliśmy zmuszeniu do kompromisu i wyboru firmy która miała wolny termin i zgodziła się podpisać umowe wstępną i z tych powodów może się nie udać najlepszy wybór. Naszego oceniam dobrze, choć nie idealnie. Moim kluczem wyboru wykonawcy były firmy skupione w jedynym w Polsce Stowarzyszeniu Dom Drewniany (Wojciech Nitka). Warto się przyjrzeć stronie domydrewniane.org  Ale spotkałem jeszcze przynajmniej dwie godne polecenia firmy które nie są w tym Stowarzyszeniu. A kolega właśnie skończył budować z firmą z Goczałkowic (mają własny katalog projektów) i było wszystko w porządku tylko pod koniec przy wykańczaniu ścian musiał wymieniać dwukrotnie podwykonawców (myślę że to wynikło z obecnego kryzysu na rynku pracy). Znam też chyba najdroższą firmę w Polsce z Siemianowic Śl, Według mnie dużo zależy od tego jakie ma się oczekiwania i możliwości finansowe. Absolutnie nie żałujemy wyboru tej technologii. Mocno zadowoleni jesteśmy z decyzji o zrobieniu grzejnej płyty fundamentowej (pasywnej) - genialne, podłogówka jest już w fundamencie, tak wykończonym, że można bez niczego kłaść np. panele. Przy okazji - jednym z minusów technologii szkieletowej jest szybkie wyziębianie zimą. Taka płyta akumulacyjna to niweluje! To bardzo istotne odkrycie. Tworzy z budynkiem drewnianym istną synergię. Zrobiła nam to w niesamowitym tempie i rozsądnej kasie firma Pana Pawła z Żywca. W Oświęcimiu też jest dobra firma od fundamentów płytowych. Ktoś powie, ale ile czasu i energii potrzeba żeby to rozgrzać - jak pierwszy raz to odpalaliśmy w grudniu to po 6 godzinach było już czuć ciepłą posadzkę. Oczywiście nie jest to dobre rozwiązanie w domku letniskowym. Ale murowany domek letniskowy zagrzać, a dom drewniany z grzejnikami - też bez porównania szybciej.
> Dlaczego domy drewniane są energooszczędne, ponieważ nie ogrzewa się murów tylko kubaturę wewn, a przy takiej szczelności i izolacyjności budynku odczuwalnym dodatkiem energetycznym są też osoby wewnątrz (i nie ma potrzeby przesadzać z mocą kotła). W murowanym ciągle trzeba podgrzewać zarówno wnętrze jak i mury. Wełny w szkielecie nie grzeję. Ja po prostu później zaczynam sezon grzewczy niż sąsiedzi w tradycyjnych domach. W upalne lato szybciej wieczorem wywietrzę środek bo mury nie są tak nagrzane.
> 
> A ostatecznie wybór technologii jest bardzo indywidualną sprawą, ważne żeby działać według własnych przekonań - do rozpatrzenia są wszystkie za i przeciw.
> 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie wszystkich.
> 
> Adam ze Śląska


Ble,ble,ble...
Wyobraź sobie,że właśnie dzięki dużej bezwładności domu murowanego,w tym także i płyty fundamentowej nie trzeba jak to piszesz "ciągle podgrzewać" bo w moim przypadku przy -26st.C te "ciągle" to znaczy 10h/dobę.

Artur ze Śląska

----------


## panfotograf

> Hej, wrzucam część moich doświadczeń:
> Może zacznę od tego, że postawiliśmy dom w 2014r szkielet drewniany prefabrykowany. I następnym razem też wybrałbym tą technologię i...


Adamie 3plus - bardzo sprytna pseudo reklama.

Dom z dykty jest kiepski na upały. W nocy zimno w dzień gorąco. Wiem bo kiedyś mieszkałem w takim.
Akustyka fatalna - wszystko słuchać bez przykładania ucha do ściany. 
Wysokie ubezpieczenie - w razie pożaru zostaje płyta fundamentowa,
...i wiele innych problemów , które w domu murowanym nie istnieją

Z zalet - jest tańszy (i to chyba wszystko).

----------


## surgi22

Dom szkieletowy to dobry wybór przy domku weekendowym, ale jako stały, ciągle uzytkowany - kiepski .

----------


## Kemotxb

> Z zalet - jest tańszy (i to chyba wszystko).


ehm wcale nie jest tańszy. Nie wybudujesz go metodą gospodarczą, praktycznie wszystko trzeba zlecać, niewiele zrobisz sam, materiałów też nie kupisz bo wyjdzie znacznie drożej niż by to zrobiła ekipa (mają duże zniżki), nic nie można zmienić na etapie budowy bo wszystko przyjeżdża docięte, zwymiarowane, wypadnie Ci zrobić coś jakąś wnękę albo coś i lipa nie da się. No i co najbardziej mi się nie podobało to brak sztywności konstrukcji w porównaniu do murowanego. Mimo że bele są grube, dobrze umocowane to i tak jest wrażenie że wszystko się chwieje. Trzaśniesz drzwiami i ściana jakoś dziwnie mieni się w oczach.

----------


## Wlade

> Adamie 3plus - bardzo sprytna pseudo reklama.
> 
> Dom z dykty jest kiepski na upały. W nocy zimno w dzień gorąco. Wiem bo kiedyś mieszkałem w takim.
> Akustyka fatalna - wszystko słuchać bez przykładania ucha do ściany. 
> Wysokie ubezpieczenie - w razie pożaru zostaje płyta fundamentowa,
> ...i wiele innych problemów , które w domu murowanym nie istnieją
> 
> Z zalet - jest tańszy (i to chyba wszystko).


Zapraszam do mnie  żeby obalić mity i legendy, a przedstawiać  konkretna wiedzę...
Akustyka gorsza niż w murowanym, ale tylko miedzy pietrami- miedzy pokojami na pewno nie
Ubezpieczenie wyższe o kilkanaście zł w stosunku do domu murowanego..
a już najwiekszym mitem jest to : Dom z dykty jest kiepski na upały. W nocy zimno w dzień gorąco. Wiem bo kiedyś mieszkałem w takim
może kiedyś tak było, obecnie w prawidłowo zbudowanych dobrze zaizolowanych domach- na pewno nie

Co do ceny...  czy jest tańszy...chyba jednak nie, ale jeżeli  to niewiele, ale jeżeli liczysz sobie  dojazdy i czas spędzony na budowie  systemem tradycyjnym to  jest jakaś różnica

----------


## Wlade

> ehm wcale nie jest tańszy. Nie wybudujesz go metodą gospodarczą, praktycznie wszystko trzeba zlecać, niewiele zrobisz sam, materiałów też nie kupisz bo wyjdzie znacznie drożej niż by to zrobiła ekipa (mają duże zniżki), nic nie można zmienić na etapie budowy bo wszystko przyjeżdża docięte, zwymiarowane, wypadnie Ci zrobić coś jakąś wnękę albo coś i lipa nie da się. No i co najbardziej mi się nie podobało to brak sztywności konstrukcji w porównaniu do murowanego. Mimo że bele są grube, dobrze umocowane to i tak jest wrażenie że wszystko się chwieje. Trzaśniesz drzwiami i ściana jakoś dziwnie mieni się w oczach.


 Nie wybudujesz go metodą gospodarczą, praktycznie wszystko trzeba zlecać, niewiele zrobisz sam, materiałów też nie kupisz bo wyjdzie znacznie drożej niż by to zrobiła ekipa (mają duże zniżki), nic nie można zmienić na etapie budowy bo wszystko przyjeżdża docięte,

To co piszesz dla jednych jest zaletą dla innych wadą, ale to jest najlepsze...
Mimo że bele są grube, dobrze umocowane to i tak jest wrażenie że wszystko się chwieje. Trzaśniesz drzwiami i ściana jakoś dziwnie mieni się w oczach.[/QUOTE]
W jakim Ty domu byłeś, że coś się chwieje....może jeszcze jak wiatr wiał to się dom chwiał ?   :wink: 
Zapewnia Cię, żę nic takiego nie ma miejsca - jakoś  płyty gipsowe na ścianach, czy suficie mi nie pękają, a wg Twojej teorii powinny.
Tak jak już kiedyś, gdzieś pisałem dom szkieletowy ma swoje minusy (jak i każda technologia), ale piszmy o tym uczciwie i nie powielajmy stereotypów./...

----------


## Kemotxb

> To co piszesz dla jednych jest zaletą dla innych wadą, ale to jest najlepsze...
> W jakim Ty domu byłeś, że coś się chwieje....może jeszcze jak wiatr wiał to się dom chwiał ?  
> Zapewnia Cię, żę nic takiego nie ma miejsca - jakoś  płyty gipsowe na ścianach, czy suficie mi nie pękają, a wg Twojej teorii powinny.
> Tak jak już kiedyś, gdzieś pisałem dom szkieletowy ma swoje minusy (jak i każda technologia), ale piszmy o tym uczciwie i nie powielajmy stereotypów./...


Piszę uczciwie. Drewno nie ma takiej sztywności jak beton, stal albo ściana murowana i nie da się tego oszukać. Gdyby było inaczej to w lokalizacjach gdzie występują trzęsienia ziemi nie budowano by domów z drewna. Każdy kto chce dom z drewna powinien zrobić dwie rzeczy, wejść do takiego domu gościnnie u kogoś kto taki buduje lub kończy budować, później niech wejdzie do podobnego murowanego ze stropami lanymi, grubszą ścianą (silikatową, ceramiczną) i niech porówna różnicę.

----------


## panfotograf

> ... Dom z dykty jest kiepski na upały. W nocy zimno w dzień gorąco.


Materiały typu beton, cegła, silikat itp. mają tę zaletę że wolno się nagrzewają. W upalne dni trzymają chłód. w ciągu dnia wolno się nagrzewają a oddają ciepło w nocy. Tę zaletę ma też dachówka (ceramiczna czy betonowa) nad papą i blachą. W upalny dzień wolno się nagrzewa i stygnie przez noc.
Oczywiście można twierdzić że dom z drewna i katrongipsu jest prawie tak dobry jak murowany... ale ja bym się nie zamienił.

----------


## Pod

W szkieleciakach pomieszkuje tylko na jakiś urlopach i kilka razy u znajomych po jednej nocy. I tobie tak radzę zanim zdecydujesz sie w to wdeptnąć. Mi wystarczyło te kilka dni żeby z takiego pomysłu całkowicie sie wyleczyć.

----------


## Wlade

> Piszę uczciwie. Drewno nie ma takiej sztywności jak beton, stal albo ściana murowana i nie da się tego oszukać. Gdyby było inaczej to w lokalizacjach gdzie występują trzęsienia ziemi nie budowano by domów z drewna. Każdy kto chce dom z drewna powinien zrobić dwie rzeczy, wejść do takiego domu gościnnie u kogoś kto taki buduje lub kończy budować, później niech wejdzie do podobnego murowanego ze stropami lanymi, grubszą ścianą (silikatową, ceramiczną) i niech porówna różnicę.


Oczywiście konstrukcja murowana  jest z założenia sztywniejsza, ale różnice  w sztywności między prawidłowo postawionym  szkieleciakiem a murowanym  jest dla użytkownika praktycznie nieodczuwalna. Zapewniam Cię, że na podstawie wyglądu mojego domu zewnątrz, a także  podczas  przebywania  wewnątrz   nie wpadł byś na to że to dom szkieletowy.

Oczywiście i na szczęscie nie każdemu  taki typ domu pasuje....
ps. w obecnie panującym bumie budowlanym  ( w zasięgu mojego wzroku jest zaczętych 12 budów, znam osoby, które wyleczyły się z  budowania "tradycyjnego" i stwierdziły, że straciły rok, czy dwa lata życia.....

----------


## dwiecegly

Ale gdzie jest ta przewaga szkieleciaka w budowie? Tylko na etapie stawiania konstrukcji. Potem budowa wlecze sie tak samo jak przy tradycyjnym budynku jesli nie bardziej. Niby szybciej powinno sie robić instalacje ale znajomi mieli spory problem ze znalezieniem elektryka, hydraulik też przekładał kilka razy zanim przyszedl jego kolega partacz ktory robil pierwszy raz instalacje w szkieleciaku.  KB zmieniali dwa razy bo goscie w ogole nie czuli tematu budowy z drewna. Niby jest mniej robot mokrych ale syf na budowie jest jeszcze wiekszy, kupe odpadow z plyt osb, wszedzie odpadki wełny i dziesiatki płyt gipsowych. Teraz po wprowadzeniu rok czasu mają wszysciutkie narozniki pod sufitem spękane - płyty KG - (nie ma sciany gdzie by nie pękło) i dziwne odglosy trzaskow dobiegające gdzieś z zabudowy dachu i stropu, a miało być tak pięknie i idealnie rowno.

----------


## Wlade

> Ale gdzie jest ta przewaga szkieleciaka w budowie? Tylko na etapie stawiania konstrukcji. Potem budowa wlecze sie tak samo jak przy tradycyjnym budynku jesli nie bardziej. Niby szybciej powinno sie robić instalacje ale znajomi mieli spory problem ze znalezieniem elektryka, hydraulik też przekładał kilka razy zanim przyszedl jego kolega partacz ktory robil pierwszy raz instalacje w szkieleciaku.  KB zmieniali dwa razy bo goscie w ogole nie czuli tematu budowy z drewna. Niby jest mniej robot mokrych ale syf na budowie jest jeszcze wiekszy, kupe odpadow z plyt osb, wszedzie odpadki wełny i dziesiatki płyt gipsowych. Teraz po wprowadzeniu rok czasu mają wszysciutkie narozniki pod sufitem spękane - płyty KG - (nie ma sciany gdzie by nie pękło) i dziwne odglosy trzaskow dobiegające gdzieś z zabudowy dachu i stropu, a miało być tak pięknie i idealnie rowno.


Moje doświadczenia to tylko szkielet prefabrykowany. Tu przewaga jest kolosalna: wytyczenie domu 27.04- stan deweloperski 30.06.
Przewaga jest też taka, że nie ma bałaganu na działce i wtedy kiedy ekipa wykańcza środek Ty zajmujesz się wykańczaniem działki/otoczenia lub zlecasz to innej ekipie.
U mnie nic nie pęka, żadne sufity, ściany narożniki. Fakt jest taki, że budować muszą specjaliści, a tradycyjny  to zbudują niemal chłopaki spod miejscowego baru...

----------


## pvo

> A o ile drożej jest w technologii klasycznej (murowanej)?
> Dom z drewna ma swoje wady:
> 1. Słaba ogniotrwałość
> 2. Nieodporność na wilgoć
> 3. Mogą go zacząć konsumować robale
> 4. Akustyka
> ... dlatego trzeba się zastanowić czy warto ryzykować.


stek kłamstw, bzdur i kompletnego braku znajomosci tematu, plus braki w wiedzy podstawowej z fizyki.

----------


## panfotograf

> stek kłamstw, bzdur i kompletnego braku znajomosci tematu, plus braki w wiedzy podstawowej z fizyki.


1. Drewno pali się lepiej niż beton/ceramika itp. Niby są preparaty, które nieco spowalniają płomienie  :wink: 
2. Drewna budowlanego (sosna, świerk itp.) nie da się w 100% zabezpieczyć przed wodą/wilgocią.
3. Mogą go zacząć konsumować robale, jeśli nie jest dobrze zabezpieczone, lub minęły długie lata i chemia z drewna "odparowała".
4. Akustyka jest gorsza od murowanej - oczywiście można dyskutować o ile gorsza.

Czy coś się nie zgadza z fizyką? Temat znam bo w takich domach mieszkałem. Mam także wykształcenie i wiedzę z trwałości i sposobów zabezpieczania drewna.

----------


## panfotograf

.. i jeszcze jedno
5. Dom z drewna i kartongipsu jest doskonały dla gryzoni.

----------


## Wlade

> .. i jeszcze jedno
> 5. Dom z drewna i kartongipsu jest doskonały dla gryzoni.


No popatrz, ponad 5 lat mieszkam w takim domu na wsi i gryzoni w domu nie widziałem, ani nie słyszałem....

----------


## panfotograf

... może jeszcze wszystko przed tobą  :wink: .
Wcale nie napisałem że w takim domu MUSZĄ zagnieździć się gryzonie. Ale na pewno będzie im łatwiej, a czyszczenie po nich wewnątrz ściany wiąże się z rozpruwaniem ściany.

----------


## Wlade

Mieszkałem w bloku 2 piętro - gryzonie bywały, mieszkałem w domu - też bywały, ale chyba  żaden gryzoń nie żyje wewnątrz ściany, przede wszystkim szuka pokarmu, a więc szafki w kuchni, spiżarnia itp Są trutki, są łapki- naprawdę nie demonizujmy, bo to akurat  (gryzonie) jakimś wielkim problemem nie jest i tu przewagi murowańca bym nie upatrywał

----------


## panfotograf

... właśnie widziałem program w telewizji, gdzie w ścianie domu szkieletowego (w ociepleniu) między kartongipsami było gniazdo szczurów  :sad: .
W murowanych domach się zdarza że gryzonie wchodzą w styropian. Dlatego na dole w styropianie wstawia się blaszaną (chyba aluminiową) wkładkę.

----------


## Wlade

> ... właśnie widziałem program w telewizji, gdzie w ścianie domu szkieletowego (w ociepleniu) między kartongipsami było gniazdo szczurów .
> W murowanych domach się zdarza że gryzonie wchodzą w styropian. Dlatego na dole w styropianie wstawia się blaszaną (chyba aluminiową) wkładkę.


Zdarza się i szkieletowcu i pewnie w murowanym ( w jakiś szafkach) pytanie jak one tam weszły. Tak jak pisałeś tez mam aluminiową wkładkę od zewnątrz i nie ma szans żeby weszły do domu w taki sposób. Pozostaje  przegryzienie ściany- tego jeszcze nie widziałem, albo przez otwarte drzwi lub okno...i tu szansa na wejście i zagnieżdzenie taka sama bez względu na technologie.  
Ps jeżeli film, który oglądałeś był made in USA, to radzę do tego podejść z dużym dystansem... W prawidłowo zrobionym domu szkieletowym w PL szanse na szczury w domu są takie same jak w domu murowanym.....

----------


## ktemk

ja decydowałem się na technologie prefabrykatów betonowych - MABUDO. Aktualnie mam skończone zero. Koniec września wjeżdża montaż ścian i więźby. SSZ będzie do połowy października. Polecam zapoznać się z tą technologią.

----------


## panfotograf

> ... pytanie jak one tam weszły.....


Myszy jesienią szukają ciepłego miejsca na zimę. Jeśli w domu zostawiamy otwarte drzwi czy uchylone okna to mają taką możliwość. Pomijając ewentualne dziury w ścianach.
U mnie mam WM i moskitiery w oknach, nie zostawiamy otwartych drzwi i myszy się nigdy nie pojawiły. Raz wlazły mi do garażu, przegryzły uszczelkę w lodówce i zżarły czekoladę z orzechami  :mad: 




> ... W prawidłowo zrobionym domu szkieletowym w  PL szanse na szczury w domu są takie same jak w domu  murowanym.....


Słyszałem że potrafią wejść przez kanalizację (sedes)  :ohmy:

----------


## MattSilesia

Cześć,

Odnoszę wrażenie, że zbyt emocjonalnie, a zdecydowanie za mało merytorycznie prowadzona była tu dyskusja, a temat wydaje mi się bardzo ważny i sam stoję przed decyzją w wyborze technologii budowy, dlatego pozwolę sobie odświeżyć wątek.

Przepraszam, ale rozmowy na temat gryzoni, łatwopalnosci czy akustyce - to są najmniej istotne wątki.
Nie oszukujmy się - jak ktoś się decyduje na budowę w technologii szkieletowej, to tylko z jednego powodu - niższego kosztu. Nie róbmy tu zatem jakiejś wydumanej dyskusji o takich czy innych zaletach, jednej czy drugiej technologii. To jest jak porównywanie skody do volvo - jeden i drugi równie dobrze powinien się sprawić w średnim terminie, z pewnymi niuansami na korzyść jednej czy drugiej technologii, ale pewnie w b. długim terminie lepiej sprawdzi się to volvo... bo jeszcze wnuk nim pojeździ... jeśli będzie chciał  :wink: 

A co z kosztami? Nie mówcie proszę, że koszty są takie same, bo nie powstawałoby jak grzybów po deszczu firm, które stawiają domy szkieletowe. A powstają - bo jest na nie popyt. A jest na nie popyt - bo są tańsze.

Sam planuję budowę 100m2 domu w systemie niemalze całkowicie zleconym (jedynie instalacje wewnętrzne rozpakuję po rodzinnych wykonawcach w systemie gospodarczym). Najchęniej postawiłbym na technologię tradycyjną lub keramzytową (koszty wydaje sie są tu podobne - ale sprostujcie mnie, jeśli się mylę... różnica to jakieś 2-5%, czasem nawet na korzyść technologii tradycyjnej; jedynie czas budowy krótszy przy prefabrykacie). Tym niemniej nie chcę brać aż takiego kredytu (nie mam też aż takiej gotówki na wkład własny), żeby decydwać się na budowę w tych technologiach. Koszt budowy to wtedy +/- do stanu deweloperskiego *265 tys. PLN brutto* (przykład rezprezentatywny - https://jwbudownictwo.com/uploads/me...8fbf2f28f0.pdf )

Budowa w technologii szkieletowej domu o podobnej powierzchni to jakieś *215 tys. PLN* brutto, do stanu deweloperskiego (przykład reprezentatywny - https://gamebodom.pl/domy-drewniane-...owe/gamebo-100 ). 

To jest 20-25% różnicy w cenie. Jak ktoś może sam kłaść cegły, drewno kupić gdzieś taniej, itd - jasne, zawsze można wygenerować na tej czy innej technologii jakieś oszczędności, ale w sytemie zleconym - różnica jest bardzo duża. Dla mnie to są długie lata zbierania kasy, gdybym miał dołożyć do technologii tradycyjnej (na co się może zdecyduje, jeszcze nie wiem, próbuję się przekonać / albo wręcz przeciwnie do technologii szkieletowej)

Czy jesteście w stanie wskazać mi firmę, która na terenie np. woj. śląskiego postawi mi 100-metrowy dom w technologii tradycyjnej lub keramzytowej za 200-215 tys. PLN brutto w stanie deweloperskim? Jeśli tak - to w ogóle nie ma o czym dyskutować, bo szkielet nigdy nie dorówna murom. Jeśli nie - to sorry, ale mając na uwadze co się dzieje z cenami, pracownikami, itd. - wieszczę hosse na rynku budownictwa szkieletowego... i chcąc niechcąc, sam pewnie się do niej przyczynię.

_(p.s. nie promuję tu żadnej firmy, nie jestem z żadną powiązany, jestem spoza szeroko rozumianej branży budowlanej - bo ktoś mi zaraz pewnie zarzuci tu coś...)_

----------


## humidorek

Byłem przez kilka lat (od zakupu działki, przez projekt i wymianę gruntu, aż do rozpoczęcia fundamentów) zwolennikiem, a nawet promotorem (wśród znajomych tylko) technologii ciężkiego prefabrykowanego szkieletu drewnianego. Zmieniłem zdanie na rzecz budowy w technologii murowanej pod wpływem otrzymanych wycen. 

Niezależnie jednak od kosztów, teraz w trakcie budowy wydaje mi się, że dobrze zrobiłem. Mimo tysięcy godzin poświęconych na projekt, popełniłem sporo błędów, w trakcie murowania jest jeszcze czas na ich dość tanią poprawę. 

Wydaje mi się, że w technologii szkieletowej (zwłaszcza prefabrykowanej) nie byłoby kiedy to zrobić. Ale przy prostym, małym domku, gdy nie liczy się perfekcja w dostosowaniu domu do nowych potrzeb, przy dobrym projektancie, może to miec sens, skoro wychodzi Ci taniej.

----------

